# Reds Puking



## A-ron (Jan 6, 2009)

From what I have read and/or researched I know it is kind of common for your piranha to puke back up what it eats from time to time do to over eating and sometimes to much stress after eating. But my problem is my reds I've had from 5 years on a couple and 2-3 years on a few others. And not changing their diet at all still mainly white fish types of food. Tilapia, catfish, salmon, shrimp, scallops, beefheart and the ocassionaly feeder fish to give them some action! lol

But what Im confused about here/wondering what you think is...the last couple days when I have fed tilapia they eat 2 fillets like usual but then in an hour or so they seem to puke it back up! Any ideas? My only thaught is I could have gotten a bad batch of frozen tilapia fillets from Walldy World!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

If it only happens with the tilapia, don't feed them it


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

wal-mart tilapia thers your problem


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

^^? Whats wrong with their tilapia


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

low quality...everything at walmart is sub-par


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I used to get my tilapia from walmart and my redd loved it, it made a bigg ass mess though


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

i feed live minnows or goldfish or frozen smelt i catch fresh outa lake superior then freeze them or beef toung to suplement the mamalian nutrient factor im also starting to gut load worms with carrots for colour enhancement.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Traveller said:


> low quality...everything at walmart is sub-par


LOL, I only trust the local markets where the fish are live and cut in front of me so I can see the water conditions they were kept in. Good enough for me to eat, then good enough for my piranhas.


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

> LOL, I only trust the local markets where the fish are live and cut in front of me so I can see the water conditions they were kept in. Good enough for me to eat, then good enough for my piranhas.


i fully agree. but fish is to expensive in my area and minows are 5$ a dozen and cheap meat is cheap


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Redruckus said:


> > LOL, I only trust the local markets where the fish are live and cut in front of me so I can see the water conditions they were kept in. Good enough for me to eat, then good enough for my piranhas.
> 
> 
> i fully agree. but fish is to expensive in my area and minows are 5$ a dozen and cheap meat is cheap


Whoa! $5 for a dozen minnows?! what type of minnows are your lps selling? Are they the gray ones or the rosy reds? My BigAls sells Rosey red for $3.94 a dozen. I dont have the live food problem now, I recently set up a convict breeding operation which was successful yielding me just nearly 200 convict fry with more coming form my other pairs.


----------



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

Wow those minnows are expensive i can buy rosey reds for 12 cents a piece


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

Sylar_92 said:


> > LOL, I only trust the local markets where the fish are live and cut in front of me so I can see the water conditions they were kept in. Good enough for me to eat, then good enough for my piranhas.
> 
> 
> Wow $4 fora dozen I get 3 dozen for that lol
> i fully agree. but fish is to expensive in my area and minows are 5$ a dozen and cheap meat is cheap


Whoa! $5 for a dozen minnows?! what type of minnows are your lps selling? Are they the gray ones or the rosy reds? My BigAls sells Rosey red for $3.94 a dozen. I dont have the live food problem now, I recently set up a convict breeding operation which was successful yielding me just nearly 200 convict fry with more coming form my other pairs.
[/quote]


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Redruckus said:


> low quality...everything at walmart is sub-par


LOL


----------

